# Problem beim Laden von Obj File



## aze (21. Mai 2010)

Hi.Ich hab bisher obj Files mit folgender Methode eingelesen:



```
private static Scene tryToLoadScene(URL url) {System.out.println(url);
        try {
            ObjectFile objectFile = new ObjectFile();
            return objectFile.load(url);
        }
        catch(Exception e) {
            System.out.println("Fehler beim Laden der Datei " + url);
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        return null;
    }
```

Das hat bisher immer geklappt.Jetzt hat jemand meine Obj Files verändert und das einlesen funktioniert nicht mehr.Die neuen Obj Files wurden wie die alten mit Cinema4D erstellt.

Wenn ich mir beide Dateien im Texteditor ansehe fällt mir auf ,dass die neuen OBJ Files ein paar neue "Vt Elemente" besitzen,was aber doch kein Problem sein sollte,oder ? Die Vt Element sehen so aus:"vt 0.622595 0.670406 0".Irgendwo in einer Spezifikation habe ich gelesen ,dass aber nur zwei Werte für vn angeben werden sollen.Ist das ein Problem ?

Was mir weiterhin auffällt ist dass die "F Werte " anders sind.Vorher hatten sie eine Struktur wie "f 347 245 344".Bei der neuen sehen sie so aus:  "f 1238/1256 1202/1219 1239/1257 ".Ist das vlt ein Problem ?


----------



## ARadauer (21. Mai 2010)

es gibt kein ObjectFile in der Standard Api...
da musst du schon den Ersteller von ObjectFile fragen


----------



## aze (21. Mai 2010)

hmm gehört com.sun.j3d.loaders.objectfile.ObjectFile nicht zur Java 3D Api ?

Was soll ich den Ersteller fragen ?


----------



## maki (21. Mai 2010)

aze hat gesagt.:


> hmm gehört com.sun.j3d.loaders.objectfile.ObjectFile nicht zur Java 3D Api ?


Die com.sun und sun. Packages sind nicht Teil der Standard API und sollten keinesfalls verwendet werden, diese können sich zwischen Releases (auch Minor) und auf anderen Platformen unterscheiden.


----------

